# Ceramic heat lamp smells odd?



## beth18 (Oct 2, 2009)

Boring question, possibly silly. I set up my viv this morning (snake is now home and still unnamed) and since i turned the ceramic heater on it smells odd ... normal?


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

its probably that new smell thing when you get a new product or dust :lol2: sorry if im wrong but thats wot happened wiv mine.


----------

